# Endless R34 GTR in Sweden



## ax_ (Nov 7, 2006)

Here are some pictures of the car .. I hope the pictures work


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

sweet car mate where abouts are you in sweden?


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

I wondered who bought this car. Great photos, have fun with it!


----------



## ax_ (Nov 7, 2006)

steven_c said:


> sweet car mate where abouts are you in sweden?



I live in vasteras, it's about 10 mil from stockholm


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Nice car, I'm jealous!

Marc


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

[email protected]#. Wow. 

I'm jealous, too.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Congratulations with the purchase, a beautiful stunning 34:smokin: 



Terje.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Wow that got there really fast!

Congrats on a stunning 34.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Fantastic car mate, congrats on the purchase


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

stunning car and stunning photos:smokin: 

good luck with the car


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Beautiful pics!! Stunning car.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm very jealous beautiful car


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

That's the mother of all R34 GTRs . . god I love that car. Rick will cry over theses pics:chuckle: 

And I also love the silver body color with white wheels combination . .


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Looks like Sweden is THE place to be nowadays :chuckle:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Gorgeous car. That shade of silver, and stuff like the Sparkling Silver work really well on the R34. 

Superb piece of machinery. Seems like Sweden is definitely getting populated with Skyline's/GTR's!


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

freakazoid3 said:


> Looks like Sweden is THE place to be nowadays :chuckle:


It certainly is the place to be, I am so glad I moved here a couple of years ago now :chuckle: !!


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

same with me guys and i am driving my collection of nissans with me.. 1000 mile drive in a pulsar gtir on tue's morning.. let the fun begin


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Congrats on the car mate :thumbsup: :bowdown1: :clap:


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

Lovely motor, enjoy it


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Awesome car:thumbsup:


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

OOhhh Beautiful car. I had a pic of that car on my desktop forever. Congrats.


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Looks bl**dy awesome. Nice one  (whats the spec?)


----------



## ax_ (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks guys for your comments  




DaleHarrison said:


> Looks bl**dy awesome. Nice one  (whats the spec?)



Here have you the spec:

Full 2.8ltr HKS engine kit
Trust T88-33D Turbo Kit
Endless Super surge tank
Trust 264 IN/EX cams
Trust Titanium Exhaust
Endless 3 layer aluminum radiator
Trust 3 layer intercooler
Trust Oil Cooler
Sard Fuel Pressure regulator
Sard 720cc Injetors
Trust fuel delivery rail
Endless transmission blow by tank
Endless Oil catch tank
ATS triple carbon plate clutch
Auto Select tower bar
HKS EVC
HKS Fcon V Pro
Trust meters
Endless carbon leather interior
AP Racing 6 pot front brakes
Trust rear 4 pot brakes
Aragosta one off special order suspension
Top secret front bumper
LED tail lights
And many other parts
Buddy Club 18x10J+12 QF wheels


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Mint


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Fantastic looking car , congrats on the purchase!!!!


----------



## ax_ (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks guys 

Here is some movies, more will come later

YouTube - ax34gtr's Channel


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

all the best r34gtr are silver!!!!!! but then again i am a little bi-est


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

i think you got a pigeon stuck in the car 

LOVE IT!

have you remapped for Sweden fuel ?


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm so jealous of you man, you so lucky to have such a beautiful GTR R34


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

Absolutely amazing mate. So nice!


----------



## ax_ (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks guys 

Yes, I'm a very happy:chuckle:


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice R34 mate


----------



## ax_ (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey guys! 

Here's some new pictures of the car.

Thanks to photographer Ziken.se

1.









2.









3











4.









5









6









7









8









9









10









11









12









13









14









15.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Great pictures there.. :smokin:


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Hello Andreas,

Very nice GTR.

you've a PM

Carlo


----------



## J44MAA (Jun 2, 2008)

Stunning car, very nice indeed.


----------

